# SA Police Clearance Certificate



## shayanaslam (Feb 21, 2017)

Hello

Do you needs SAPS PCC when applying for CSV from your home country (outside SA)?

Also does anyone know the courier address in Pretoria to send it to? Thanks


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

if you have not lived in SA for at least 12 months then you do not need the SA PCC. The PCC is required for every country you lived for atleast 12 months since turning 18


----------



## Dread Pirate Roberts (Jul 10, 2018)

shayanaslam said:


> Hello
> 
> Do you needs SAPS PCC when applying for CSV from your home country (outside SA)?
> 
> Also does anyone know the courier address in Pretoria to send it to? Thanks


Good day.



> Do you needs SAPS PCC when applying for CSV from your home country (outside SA)?


Yes you need an SA Police Clearance if you are applying at a VFS outside of South Africa (i.e. your home country). However there is an exception.

"Police clearance certificate issued by the police or security authority in each country where the relevant applicant resided for 12 months or longer after attaining the age of 18 years..."

Therefore, if you haven't resided in RSA for at least 12 months, then you do not need to apply for one.



> ...does anyone know the courier address in Pretoria to send it to? Thanks


In case you have lived in SA for more than 12 months then follow this link https://www.saps.gov.za/services/applying_clearence_certificate.php and the address is as follows:

*Head Office*
Tel: +27 (0) 12 393 1000
SAPS Head Office
Koedoe Building
236 Pretorius Street
Pretoria
Private Bag X94
Pretoria
0001

*Cost:* This service is rendered at R114,00 per application, that is payable by bank-guaranteed cheque, a banker’s draft or electronic payment into the South Africa Police Service’s account (ABSA cheque account number 4054522787; branch code 632005; Swift code ABSA ZAJJ).

I hope all goes well!!!


----------



## shayanaslam (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks guys


----------



## Fiona (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi, 

I have a quick question.

I was born in the UK and lived there until the age of 23. I have lived in Canada ever since, over 40 years. In order to get any type of visa other than a visitors visa, I need a police clearance certificate from both the UK and Canada, is that correct? 

Fiona


----------



## legen (Dec 31, 2018)

Fiona said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a quick question.
> 
> ...


That's right. Even though I always ask myself how would they verify the places I lived other than my home country. Unless I tell them of course.layball:

But in any case each type of visa will list a set of requirements, and you can take it from there.


----------



## StephenoConnor (Feb 8, 2019)

Dread Pirate Roberts said:


> Good day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

I wish it was all this straight forward with a SAPS PCC application... I'm of Irish decent, married a Namibian lass and settled down in Windhoek. We both recently relocated to Durban ( for work purposes) and both had to go through the process. We fortunately had plenty of time to prepare for the move and did our applications way in advance. and we waited.... 3 months later nada! Called, mailed, you name it still nothing. 

With time running out had to look at other options. Simply put we had to pay. was a lot more expensive R3,500 but was worth it, used these guys Police Clearance Certificates | Police Clear.

So my reason for the post is simple, rather find a company that is reputable and pay, and SAVE yourself the hassle 

S


----------

